
Hiring Guide for startups - kruszka
http://www.hiring.guide
======
kruszka
Dear Startup Founders, please join me in welcoming to the world a brand new
Hiring Guide (www.hiring.guide). It is still Beta, things will look better. I
decided though to release it already now because I believe there is some
useful content. And since it's my first website, well, I was also afraid that
I will be never done with improving it ;) Enjoy!

